# Vexilar's Hot New Walleye hunting tools, out soon!



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a "Heads Up" guys & gal's.. oke:

The new *Vexilar FL-22HD* should be in at Gander Mountain late this week, and hopefully the new* Vexilar FS-1000's* too.

:thumb:

If highly interested in either, buying early may be very wise, supply's may be limited by the way it appears now. :wink:

Amazing units, very impressive and innovative performance and new user friendly features, a big step ahead in many ways.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Not to be a smartass, but how high tech does a flasher really need to be?! Unless you're going after lake trout in 100+ feet of water and need something with amazing bounce and definition, I can't imagine that there is anything more that can be done to flashers in terms of "technological leap."


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Actually deep water is easy to pull off, the trick is to do shallow water an clutter filled water very well, and with a ultra tight Target ID and Target Separation, and with HD performance processing in 100% real time speed. That is not as so easy to do, but the FL-22HD does this very well.

That is the mission of the new FL-22HD. It is designed from start to finish to be the best sonar on the ice/water in the 0' to 60' range.


----------

